# Any Happy Kindle 1 Owners Out There?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just wondering how many of us are left. I just got my K1 in November and since I'm very happy with it I saw no reason to ditch it for Kindle 2. Now that my husband has been laid off I couldn't upgrade even if I wanted to! I'm still loving K1...anyone else?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Got mine the 1st of November and very happy with it. I've dressed her up in a DecalGirl skin and an Oberon cover and I can't imagine giving her up. She was also a present from my 4 children for Christmas, so I doubt that I'll ever part with her. I'll upgrade in a year or so if necessary, but I'm quite pleased at the moment.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Got mine last summer...very happy with it and while some of the K2 features would be nice, none were compelling enough for me to invest in an upgrade.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my Kindle in July. . . .very happy with it. . . .

Ann


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I got my K1 in April last year, and I am thrilled with it still. I have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my first one a couple of weeks ago but it kept freezing so Amazon sent me a new one.  I just got that yesterday.  I absolutely love it.  My DH wanted me to go ahead and get K2 but I didn't see the need for it.  For the same $$ as a k2 I got a skin and cover, as well as the k1.  I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My Kindle 1 arrived in November.  I am thrilled with it.  It seemed disloyal just to ditch her for a newer model.  Perhaps when K3 arrives -- or later.  Another reason for staying with KK is that I do not have Whispernet service.  So. . .  my darling KK is just right for me.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I got my K1 in December 2008 and absolutely love it. Since then my sister bought a K2 so I've seen and held both. 

Although there are a few nice feature of the K2, I love my K1 too much to replace it already.

I also have 2 covers that I like and don't see the need to spend the money for a K2 cover.

Maybe when K3 comes out, and if there are more upgrades (like folders) I'll consider it.

Lynn M


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I still have my K1. I still haven't thought of a good logical reason to update other than the impulse I occassionally have.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Just wondering how many of us are left. I just got my K1 in November and since I'm very happy with it I saw no reason to ditch it for Kindle 2. Now that my husband has been laid off I couldn't upgrade even if I wanted to! I'm still loving K1...anyone else?


Indeed, I'm quite happy. My wife got me a Kindle (1) for Christmas. I love reading my books (currently reading Gone with the Wind) and newspapers on the K1. The form factor is great and the reading experience is awesome. I bought a 4 gigabyte memory card to expand the storage--and I'm set!


----------



## bailey (Feb 12, 2009)

I had ordered my Kindle a couple weeks before the K2 announcement, which meant several more weeks of waiting.
I went ahead and got a used Kindle 1 and have never regretted not waiting.
I'm driving everybody that knows me completely crazy going on and on about how much I love it, how it's given me the joy of reading back (I had gotten to the point my eyes just got too tired so fast reading paper), how it's so convenient.........well.......you know what all the points are.
So, yeah.
I'm very happy with my Kindle 1


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Me, too!  

Ditto!

If folders become available on K2 or higher, I am off to amazon.... other than that, I love my K1 and Oberon...and skins...and BorsaBella bag....and....


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I still have my K1. I still haven't thought of a good logical reason to update other than the impulse I occassionally have.


This is me...except I didn't control the impulse.  I Like K2, but not enough for the $$. 
Sold it to a friend. (Easier than returning it. He now calls me his electronic enabler.)


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm with KindleKay - folders would have been the tipping point, but nothing else was compelling enough to make me ditch my Kindle Classic, whose name turns out to be Pellucidar.

Lucky thing, too - my husband has been laid off, so I'm glad I didn't get all spend happy.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I got my K1 last July also, and am absolutely in love with it, so much so that I bought a K1 from someone who had upgraded, wanted to have a back-up  

It will be awhile before I upgrade, even folders won't convince me, but I keep all my books on the computer and move back and forth from there.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my Kindle 1 last April, right after the supply went back up and there was no waiting time. I really love it as it is.  It still works, so I see no reason to change at this point.  I also drive my car into the ground before replacing it.  I may not wait that long to replace the Kindle.  I have to see what they come up with the Kindle 3.

Kathy


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I LOVE my K1, Estelle and have no desire to switch to K2.  I wrote a review in the K1 reviews forum with all my reasons why but basically, yeah... Estelle rocks!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been happy with my K1 since I got it last April-ish.  My wife has a K2 and seeing and using the K2 has made me even happier with my K1 than I was before.  Nobody -- NObody -- is taking away my big, externally-variable buttons.  Nobody.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I got my Kindle 1 October 30, 2008 and couldn't be happier.  I did have moments of Kindle 2 envy when everybody first got theirs but after seeing side by side postings of them I realized that I didn't need all the features of the K2 and my K1 was perfect for me.  I just put my first skin on her and she is beautiful (I still need to post pictures, will do so soon).  There are still lots of us K1 owners out here.  I have just decided to name her Aurora (from my favorite childhood book, Sleeping Beauty).  With her Velvet Jewel skin she looks like the Aurora Borealis.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Got my K1 on February 7 as a birthday gift from hubby. I LOVE IT!!!!!!  I would never part with it because of the sentimental value.  However, when K3 comes out I plan to get one for all the bells and whistles but I'll still keep my K1.......maybe keep cookbooks/ reference books on it and everything else on the K3??


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Got my K1 just before Christmas I like it just fine I will get a new one when and only when the original gives up the ghost. Then i will christen the new one Seadogg II.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I love my K1 and see no reason to switch.  My K1 is a constant companion and other than the more efficient dictionary look-up feature on the K2, there is nothing on the K2 that I really want.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got my K1 in October, I take it everywhere & think it's the best thing ever. I see no need right now to upgrade, so Stella & I will be happily reading together for a long time!  
kjn


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been tempted by the better battery life and faster searches, but I'm mostly content with my K1 right now.  I'm a little concerned about how many people have complained about the contrast differences between K1 and K2, too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad to know I'm not alone! Aside from maybe the TTS function there really isn't anything about Kindle 2 that would make me give up my Kindle 1. I've also heard a ton of complaints about the screen on the K2!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My DH gave me Radar for my birthday in July 2008.  He ordered the K2 on Feb 9 and I have used it a few times - there is nothing it does that my K1 doesn't except TTS and we have never used it except to try out the feature.  Maybe the dictionary lookup is a little quicker but the result is the same.  He offered to trade with me since I read more than he does and I said "No thanks!"  I can't even figure out an upgrade that would be compelling for me to change.  I hope Amazon continues to give full support the KK (still worrying about a back-up battery being available).


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Two original Kindles here, and we are happy with them.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had LyBerry since August and even though I enjoyed reading all about the Kindle 2.0 (and all the speculation leading up to the big announcement), it never occurred to me to replace her.  I also keep telling my husband that my iPod Classic is just fine for me and it would be a waste of money to splurge on an iTouch.  I'd rather keep the money for more Kindle books!

N


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love my K1 and I will stick with it till it dies, or until a way cooler one comes out. But it will have to be a Major improvement and the K2 just isn't good enough for that leap!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I was on the waiting list for the KK, then was upgraded to the K2. Another board member wanted to sell her KK to buy a 2 gen and I was able to get the Kindle with an Oberon cover for about what the new one cost. (Thanks, Lilly!) I love it and cannot conceive of changing until it goes to Kindle heaven.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I love my K1.  I wouldn't give up the big, easy page turn buttons for the new ones.  And I really like the feel of it in my hands (I read it without a cover).  The only thing I've seen on the K2 that I think is really neat is the clearer pictures on the screen.  Otherwise, comparing features, I feel the K1 comes out ahead in them all.

I have liked reading about the new ones, though, and all the new accessories.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm another pretty new (happy) K1 owner - I've had mine for about a month. I've had two different chances now to try out K2's and I like some of the features enough to be mildly tempted to upgrade. But I like the screen contrast and readability on my K1 and I've gotten to like the big page turn buttons, so I'm content as I can be for now with my adopted K1. 

Sam


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

I got mine in december and I couldn't be more pleased. To be honest I don't think K2 is that much better, and I hear a lot have been malfunctioning with the e-ink unreadable in sunlight.
With that said obv I'd rather have it, but getting the K1 months before K2 came out I think was worth it.
It's still very sleek and cool and a joy to read.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm another one who is happy with the Kindle 1.  I do not like the idea of no SD card and sending it to Amazon to change the battery.  I like K1 so much that I also bought a second one, on this board in fact, so I would not have to get the new not so improved model.  I got the Kindle and an Oberon cover for less then the cost of a new Kindle 2.  I am a VERY happy camper.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Just wondering how many of us are left. I just got my K1 in November and since I'm very happy with it I saw no reason to ditch it for Kindle 2. Now that my husband has been laid off I couldn't upgrade even if I wanted to! I'm still loving K1...anyone else?


Hi NYCKF!

I got my K1 in November, too, and I'm also very, very happy with it. The K2 doesn't tempt me at all. I actually purchased my K1 when I did cuz I knew that it was going to be superseded by the k2 and I didn't care for the new model as much as I did the first model. I'm buying another (new in box, for a very, very low price) K1 so that I'll have a replacement if (Heaven forbid!) my precious K1 goes kaput before they come out with a new version that I like better than the K1. Ha - so I'll be stockpiling K1's and K1 batteries like it was 1999!

If the K3 has folders then I might be tempted to upgrade. Until then I'll be just peachy with my K1 and its backup.

K1 rocks!

-X-


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

jkent - you and I posted at the same time.

Ha!  So I'm not the only K1 hoarding nut out there!  GMTA!

-X-


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm still happy with my K1.  I thought I might upgrade, but the additional features didn't trip my trigger.  I'll wait until the next version to see if I want to upgrade then.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

My bf and I love our K1s.  We even bought a spare in case an accident occurs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

K1 for me.  I don't upgrade unless there's something I need to do that the new device or software lets me do... 

Betsy


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my kindle in November and still love it!  Unless are substantial improvements in future versions, no upgrade for me!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

DH bought my K1 for me last September, I had to return it for a screen problem, got another K1 in a flash, and am very happy with it! 

It goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Got mine on October 31, still loving it.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I got Annabelle in December. I must admit, I went through about a week of terrible envy when everyone was upgrading I wanted the K2 so bad I could taste it.    Fortunately that passed quickly and I'm perfectly content with my classic. I spend more time with her than I do with my DH since she is willing to go everywhere with me including the grocery store. She is dressed in a beautiful decal girl skin, a Strange dog cover and fits perfectly into my VB bowler bag. What more could a girl want?


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Very happy w/my K1 since Jan. '09.  Just got my first skin (Orient) and Borsa Bella bag is on the way.  When I need to upgrade, I will.  But certainly no need now!

Kathy


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had my Kindle since December 2 and am perfectly happy with it!  In fact, I have held a K2 and actually prefer the KK page buttons over the K2.  I'll consider upgrading when the Kindle 3 comes out.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I received my K1 in Oct. '08.  Since the price drop with the release of K2 ,we now have four K1's in the family.  I love the SD card that I can load with music or books and switch out if I want.  I've even bought two spare batteries, just in case.  This should keep us going until K3 is released and then if the features are greatly improved, I might be tempted to switch.  After reading the comparsions reported on KB I am glad and proud to stay true to my K1.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a KK person myself.  The only part of the K2 that tempted me was the text to speach part.  I'm glad i didn't give in to tempation now that Amazon is making that optional and up to the publisher.
I would not have been happy if I would have upgraded to the K2 specifically for test to speach and then it was taken away.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Another happy Kindle Original owner here.  Got mine for Christmas.  (Still not sure how - DH ordered just as everyone was put into "waiting" status.  Rumors were flying about a K2 about to be released.  I confidently assured him that software upgrades would be happening, but there was NO K2 coming out for a goodly while.  Ummm... I'm trying to remember if that's the only time I've ever been wrong.)  Well, he ordered, it came, and I got it for Xmas.  Love it.  I was impulsively tempted when K2 came out, but resisted.  I have skins, Oberon cover, Tuff-Luv cover, extra battery, SD card, two booklights, stand - I am accessorized to the max.  So see me again when K3 or K4 is out.  'Til then, it's just me and my Kindle-mark-one.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine in October and I am still loving it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle 1 - aka KK (Kindle Klassic) - for me all the way!!  I got MaKK in October and couldn't be happier.  I was tempted by the K2 improved gray scale for a clearer image but that definitely wasn't enough to tempt me to upgrade.  I love the feel of the KK and have many accessories that I don't want to change out.  I use the Oberon classic journal cover rather than their Kindle cover so mine would work for either model.  My set-up works perfectly for me and I don't plan on upgrading unless something eventually happens to MaKK or there is a new version with better features.  I would miss my bouncy silver cursor-thingy!!  I would totally miss having the use of my SD card..... I don't want every single book I have on my Kindle..... so I keep my "secondary/supplementary" books on my computer and SD card and have access to them whenever I need it.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I love my Kindle 1 and I will never sell or give it away and I love my Kindle 2 and will never sell or give it away.  I use both daily.  I'm happy that I have both.  I have my grandson home sick today and right now he is reading a book in the guest room on  my Kindle 2  and if he wants he can let it read to him.  ( He'll probably fall asleep while listening)
and I'm reading my Kindle 1 in the kitchen.  

So yes I'm happy with my kindle 1 and kindle 2


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I got my K1 as Christmas present in December and have been pleased with it ever since. When K2 was announced, I spent sometime researching it and decided that the improvements and features in the K2 were not worth the upgrade, especially after owning a K1 for only 2-3 months.

I had a few moments of Kindle envy when the viewing Kindleboard members' pics of their new K2s. But after some time and contemplation, I realized that I simply found the design of the K2 more esthetically pleasing  -- but not a compelling reason to trade in my K1. The additional photo gradation is another feature that appeals to me, but since I rarely read anything that has photos or illustrations, it was not a must-have.

Maybe when they roll out a K3 with more features, I'll upgrade.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Still rocking my K1. I have convinced my SIL, Brother, Aunt, and Cousin to buy K2's. Hey. more Kindle owners mean more Kindle books, this makes me happy.


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had my K1 since October, and still loving it.  I will keep it till it dies, but will be waiting on the K3 (hopefully with folders).


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a happy K1 owner too.  K2 is just too problematic and K1 been as solid as a rock.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought my K1 last February, and I'm sticking with it.  I pretty much echo what has already been said.  The K2 is pretty and I was a bit envious for a short while, but it doesn't have anything I want that the K1 doesn't already have.

I'll upgrade when a Kindle comes out that has some can't-live-without feature (folders, anyone?), or when the K1 dies.  Whichever comes first.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I also received my KK for Christmas and it was the greatest gift I have ever gotten.  It gave me back my joy of reading.  It will be with me until it dies or I die, whichever comes first.    I have followed all the ugrades and comments on K2, but I am more than happy with my KK as it does what I want it to do, let's me read all different kinds of books.  As long as it does that, it will be with me.  I do worry the Amazon may not continue to support the KK, but really hope they will continue.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had my K2 for a couple of weeks and am still using K1 90% of the time. It still feels more comfortable to me. I think for the cheaper price now the K1 is a worthy option for those shopping for Kindles.


----------



## auntiejudy (Jan 12, 2009)

I got my Kindle 1 right after Christmas. I have been tempted by the girls at work with their K2 but I see no reason to upgrade.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been very happy with my K1 since January, 2008. I'll consider upgrading as Amazon produces future generations of the Kindle - especially if the price comes down.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I got my K1 in May of last year and I still love it dearly and have no plans to get a K2. I'm happy with my K1 and money is tight right now. I don't see anything about the K2 that would make me want to pay another $359.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with the K1. It may be "old", but still keeps up with the youngin's like the K2


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

K1 very happy...will use it until it goes to Kindle heaven.  Hopefully, that won't be for a long time.  

My only wishes for the K1 were:  folders and an incresed auto page turn interval without having to raise the font...neither of which were addressed in the K2.  Perhaps K3 or so...Until then, I'm happy. I like that my K1 has a removable battery and an SD slot.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

My question is: Are there any unhappy Kindle owner, period?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

And there you have it......the bottom line!  I think any Kindle owner is happy with what they have.


----------



## LBenn (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had my K1 since July, and although tempted by the K2 for no real reason other than having the latest and greatest, I've resisted and am very happy with my K1.  I've spent too much money on a cover and skin to justify having to do the same thing all over with a K2.

It makes me wonder how many people that bought either a K1 or a K2 were actually UNhappy with it? Surely there are some, and I'd love to know their reasons.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Those unhappy folks won't be a part of kindleboards, only happy folks are here


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love my KK Seadogg with the sd card slot to move books to when I finish them.  Just got a decal girl quest skin a saddle M-edge cover and patiently waiting to get a strange dog old world map cover to complete the ensemble.  The only way I will up grade is when i have to bury Seadogg at sea.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I love my K1, isolde  I bought it off a very nice kindleboards member a couple of weeks ago.  I couldn't justify spending the money on a new k2 and buying a used one got me one that much sooner.  And I'm SO happy with her!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I love my K1 too.  DH has a K2 which he loves.  After using both, holding both, etc.  I love them both!  I won't say I prefer my K1 because there are things I like better about the K2 (looks, for one) but I don't prefer the K2 either (love the big buttons).  The are a few things that would make me ditch my K1 for an upgrade before it dies - 1) color eink  2) Sony istant download capabilities.

Once I'm reading I don't even notice the device so to me if you have any ereader, you're going to be a very happy reader!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I love my Kindle 1. And I actually like the looks of it better than the Kindle 2 - it has personality while I think the K2 resembles an over-grown Ipod


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The K1 looks like it's from the 70's to me.  I didn't like the look of that decade the first time around.

I love mine too!  More than I thought I ever could.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> The K1 looks like it's from the 70's to me. I didn't like the look of that decade the first time around.
> 
> I love mine too! More than I thought I ever could.


Once you put a skin on and a cover around it, who really notices?


----------

